# ....Something a little special.....?



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Not going to say to much at this stage, apart from its going to be fast.

Aero dynamic:









Wide:









Wider:









Race gas:









Upper wing:









The engine to power the beast:









The beasts face:









More soon....


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Special indeed. beautiful. can't wait to see whole car.


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

HOLY SH*T

LOOK @ the FENDERS !!!!!!
THEY HAVE TO MAKE IT FOR BNR32 !! cuz i need those FENDERS on my CAR !!!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

OMG, keep us posted.


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

Bloody Hell... that looks proper hardcore..... more pics please...


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice stuff Rick, did you made a trip to Sunline Racing and Piers, for the body modifications? 

Stunning:bowdown1:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Looking good!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

That's a definite YES


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi Guys, thanks for the comments, a lot of many hours have gone into this, and alot more will do too....

View throught the whole in the trunk.....


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

and a side on photo


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 27, 2008)

Well Hello there!!!! :O


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Is this car being made for a customer or is it going to be an Endless-R car demo car?


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Holy Moley! Rick, please give us some warning about this porn as some of us are at work :chuckle:


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

lol cheers guys, cant say too much about the car.....but I will have more photos to upload soon....

maybe a video or too in the future aswell.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

I think I know where this car is going to end up! :smokin: 

Look's amazing! :thumbsup:


----------



## simplymo (Mar 25, 2006)

WOW......

more pics pls...


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

have i died and am now in heaven?
maybe a slapr in the face will do


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

felixy69 said:


> HOLY SH*T
> 
> LOOK @ the FENDERS !!!!!!
> THEY HAVE TO MAKE IT FOR BNR32 !! cuz i need those FENDERS on my CAR !!!


Yes that really is SHIT!..Those bonnet vents look terrible


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Looking good Rick !!!! Going be awesome when finished.


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks amazing, is it just going to be an all out race car or compete in a series or specified events?


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Shakey Finch said:


> Yes that really is SHIT!..Those bonnet vents look terrible


i know its not for everyones taste, but the bonnet is the best available for allowing hot air to escape.....


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Dynamix said:


> Looks amazing, is it just going to be an all out race car or compete in a series or specified events?


It is a race car....will only be used for the circuit.

inside is painted, and rollcage houses something very unique.


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

DO u think they will ever make those fenders for R32 gtr
i really want one !


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

felixy69 said:


> DO u think they will ever make those fenders for R32 gtr
> i really want one !


PM me your email address, and I will email you something tomorrow.:thumbsup: 

Rick


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Felix Welcome to joining the drug addiction that is Endless-R once you start..its hard to stop.

Rick i might have good news as to our small..ish.. dilemma regarding the Dues Ex :thumbsup:


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Does the Roll cage double up as a coolant line to a rear rad? A crazy thought but then again that car looks crazy!


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

Wow it's good 

Plz, more pics .....


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

That car looks the sh1t....


----------



## Barryf (Oct 11, 2001)

Nice Greddy T88H-38GK these turbos are very good:bowdown1: 
Car also looks lovely.....

Regards

Barry


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

OMG Rick, as usual you have us drooling again.


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Apr 26, 2007)

Looks awesome! Can't wait for future updates :thumbsup:


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

EndlessR said:


> It is a race car....will only be used for the circuit.
> 
> inside is painted, and rollcage houses something very unique.


A drinks cabinet ?


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Robbie 733 said:


> A drinks cabinet ?


lol, na its quite small.......and not as fun as a drinks cabinet


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

EndlessR said:


> PM me your email address, and I will email you something tomorrow.:thumbsup:
> 
> Rick


email me too please rick, before i go and buy some vented wings  [email protected]


----------



## Mr Gee (May 14, 2004)

Whoa !!


----------



## KingSkyline77 (Jan 25, 2008)

That is wikid Man. Nice work.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

EndlessR said:


> lol, na its quite small.......and not as fun as a drinks cabinet


Is that an air jack system?


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks like it used to be this car once apon a time..










As found here with the many other pics of the ' project r34 ' link on the web site Endless-r : Total Tune and Performance


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

That is a fantastic looking piece of machinery , yet another thread I will have to keep an eye on !


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

More pics please!!!


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

ask and thal shal get

Gotou san cleaning up a bracket for the catch tank.









Houda san working on the fuel system, and making the pro liner system.









Satoshi san spent a day adjusting the suspension, the fine setting will be set up at the circuit...as you can see its quite stiff.


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

looks good rick i was going to do somehting along the lines of this to my N1 super taikyu shell i have but plans changed. keep up the good work! with a T88-38Gk that thing is going to be a monster....


----------



## Skyline Squeak (Jun 21, 2006)

looks amazing to say the least!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

quite stiff? LOL understatement of the year haha


----------



## richpa (Apr 3, 2007)

Rick,

A great piece of engineering.

Richard
(Richpa)


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Haha almost zero wheel droop in the air! thats gonna be fun to drive!


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

aren't wheels on a lifted car supposed to follow the forces of gravity


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

I was as shocked as you guys, but the suspension has dropped a little on the rear, but Satoshi san is the man, so what he says goes on the circuit.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Very interesting - keep the pix coming! Good luck with the build.


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

OMG!!! I have no words:bowdown1:


----------



## telskyline1 (Apr 28, 2008)

wow what a car!!!


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Holy crap,imagine what the total wheel travel must be,on the track


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Apr 26, 2007)

The suspension set up looks to be very interesting lol, excited to see what the car will do at a circuit...


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

Wow that’s mental! :smokin: 

Is this the one that’s going to upset a few people at Nagisa Auto?


----------



## Quail (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Rude looking car  
Whats the Piston Diameter and Operating Pressure on the Air Jack System?

Marc


----------



## Mitsu (Dec 15, 2007)

Rick any latest update of the beast?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Is this the car being built for Radni? He mentioned a Skyline, and air jacks, and stuff like that...

Awesome car.


----------



## HK power sports (May 1, 2008)

WOW, this is one of the most amazing cars i have ever seen. :bowdown1: i hope there will be more pics to come. just by chance do they have fenders for the r33 that look like that?


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi Guys, 

Well car is now ready to wear the engine in. So we will put some km on the car before pro driver gets behind the wheel....will update some more.

Rick


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

EndlessR said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Well car is now ready to wear the engine in. So we will put some km on the car before pro driver gets behind the wheel....will update some more.
> 
> Rick


Pics Rick,get the pics up.


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

Very Nice!! wow.... speachless....


----------



## Mr. Blue Eyes (Oct 8, 2006)

EndlessR said:


> PM me your email address, and I will email you something tomorrow.:thumbsup:
> 
> Rick


pm send


----------



## etikoner (Apr 14, 2007)

Gorgeous car, me thinks it needs a GT wing =D

and change of rims


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

little update, our titanium intake pipe....more to come....


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

Very cool looking i hope it go's as well as it looks.
Love to see videos of the car.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

When I eventually make my trip to Japan you can COUNT on a visit from me mate ....Some of the stuff you guys do is worth the air fare to see in the flesh (oh, and maybe pick up a few things for my R32 )

Top work Rick (and the gang) :thumbsup:

TT


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

...you guys are amazing. FULL POINTS! 

excellent work and craftsmanship. :smokin:


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

GTR R34 said:


> Very cool looking i hope it go's as well as it looks.
> Love to see videos of the car.


Car will go very well, now the hard work begins, 3000km wearing the engine in before we give the keys to the pro driver...then will see what it does.


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

tarmac terror said:


> When I eventually make my trip to Japan you can COUNT on a visit from me mate ....Some of the stuff you guys do is worth the air fare to see in the flesh (oh, and maybe pick up a few things for my R32 )
> 
> Top work Rick (and the gang) :thumbsup:
> 
> TT


Cheers TT, would be good to finally see u, if you fly to Kansai I will pick you up....get a international driving permit before you come, and can let you drive a GTR on the osaka wangan. :thumbsup: (booked the ticket yet) 

Have some races lined up too, Super Taikyu, 0-400m, endless private session also and a drift event with our pro drifter....you can be passanger if you get over here fast 

Rick


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Benji406V6Coupé said:


> ...you guys are amazing. FULL POINTS!
> 
> excellent work and craftsmanship. :smokin:


Cheers Benji, we will have a very new and exciting project to start very soon, which will be a world first for GTR....

And we have just finished 2 custom endless cranks (new parts on the way) :thumbsup: 

SO more coming soon


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

awesome project.

just bought my ticket.
will be there in a sec rick.
=)

will definitely try to make a visit when i get the chance to travel japan.
the problem is, i will never want to leave.


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Light-R said:


> awesome project.
> 
> just bought my ticket.
> will be there in a sec rick.
> ...


hahaha just started a gtr for you.......

dont leave, we have nice cars, nice women, funny noodles, and big mosquitos  (I need another foreign guy here, so I stop getting my blood drained daily).....suppose that means you are a human shield:chuckle:


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

EndlessR said:


> hahaha just started a gtr for you.......
> 
> dont leave, we have nice cars, nice women, funny noodles, and big mosquitos  (I need another foreign guy here, so I stop getting my blood drained daily).....suppose that means you are a human shield:chuckle:


Depending on the income for the 'human shield' job..... I'm interested


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Is that beer dispenser still infront of the shop  ?


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

i dont need money.

i can paid for human shield with bread and water.

=)

keep the news coming rick.


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Snowgasm said:


> Depending on the income for the 'human shield' job..... I'm interested


Hahaha, we cant pay you, but can let you run loose with the plasma cutter  (just not on any cars)...:smokin:


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Rain said:


> Is that beer dispenser still infront of the shop  ?


sadly no beer mate.....but if you come over, I have a fridge upstairs, and your welcome to one of the 48 we have in there


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

what was the exact process by which you run-in that engine?


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

we are driving 1000km then oil change, then same again twice. during that time the mission and lsds will have their oil changed once. but it will be limited driving. after the 3000km we will fully map the car, then pretty much hand over to pro driver, see what he can do.


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

took this pic today, just liked it, and thought I would share..


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Great stuff !!!!!

Do you have anymore pics of the car from the outside?

I would love to see some.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Nice, i see you are running one of those big ass RH9 Intercoolers on this beast!


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

@ Sparks, here are a few more, inside and out....out side is yet to be finished 100% spoiler will be added soon.

@ Rain, yes its a good intercooler and has the oil drain which is what we need for fast removal of oil that may have built up in the intercooler.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I allways told Piers, he should have left his in white . . . . looks stunning Rick. 

By the way do you have Obon? Or are you unconditionaly enslaved? 

Would be cool to hang out with Davi in september , if you have time.:wavey:


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

gtrlux said:


> I allways told Piers, he should have left his in white . . . . looks stunning Rick.
> 
> By the way do you have Obon? Or are you unconditionaly enslaved?
> 
> Would be cool to hang out with Davi in september , if you have time.:wavey:


cheers mate, does look good in white, still has other touches to be added.

you know how Japanese companies work mate, I will try and grab some time when davy comes over as will be cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Rick,saw the start up test and damn that thing sounds mean as hell,also when it gets up on the jacks,almost no suspension movement at all,sick,just fricking sick.


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> Would be cool to hang out with Davi in september , if you have time.:wavey:





EndlessR said:


> you know how Japanese companies work mate, I will try and grab some time when davy comes over as will be cool.:thumbsup:


Guys, I'll have to e-mail you later this week about that, as I may have some freaking changes of plan again now that i have a gf :chairshot 
Will let you know



Rick, if it's a race car, why do you still have the headlight? Or was it just older pictures? 
Sorry about the stoopid question


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

How would you do 3kkm without headlights ? 

Damn, I love those titanium pipes !


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Eikichi said:


> Guys, I'll have to e-mail you later this week about that, as I may have some freaking changes of plan again now that i have a gf :chairshot
> Will let you know
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Mate

No I just blacked them out, if we can, we will make them in carbon...got to convince the boss man.

He liked it tho, and we dont need lights for our race in Japan.

Rick


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

zell said:


> How would you do 3kkm without headlights ?
> 
> Damn, I love those titanium pipes !


all day driving and all at circuit... car cannot be driven ever on road, the chassi is race chassi only, it was never assembled as road chassi from factory.

We will make the titanium pipes, their in our forsale section:thumbsup:

Rick


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

any updates on the progress?


----------



## de blue's (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi Rick san,watashiwa Sam des...
Im friend of Nishimiya San(quatermile hi peformance Factory) n Nasuka san(Duke racing)
both of them also RH9...i belive u know them.
couple year ago RH9 like Duke,Top Fuel,RE Wing,Dyuvan,Garage Defent,etc sent lot moster to malaysia to drag event,all breaking malaysia record...all of them really PRO..
n Nishimiya san also help me to setup my sw20 engine spec n mapping my Power FC(pro version).
after all this jap been malaysia,our local industry also bring up our standart..
they share lot knowlege n train our malaysia garage on technical know how..
all u guys is the best


----------



## de blue's (Aug 24, 2008)

Rick san.
btw r u japanese?how long u work in endless?


----------



## de blue's (Aug 24, 2008)

tim_mr2.jpg (image)


tim_mr2_engine.jpg (image)


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

scby rex said:


> any updates on the progress?


just getting to put KM on the car, we have other projects which are also on going, we dont have time to work on one specific car, but the 3,000km will be boring but necessary....as everything was new on the engine / mission.


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

de blue's said:


> Hi Rick san,watashiwa Sam des...
> Im friend of Nishimiya San(quatermile hi peformance Factory) n Nasuka san(Duke racing)
> both of them also RH9...i belive u know them.
> couple year ago RH9 like Duke,Top Fuel,RE Wing,Dyuvan,Garage Defent,etc sent lot moster to malaysia to drag event,all breaking malaysia record...all of them really PRO..
> ...



Hi Sam

yes I know thoes shops, but havent met them in person. 
I know they went to Malaysia but wasnt sure if they did well.
I am not Japanese, I am English but have worked for endless maybe 10months...maybe longer cant remember..lol but in UK now for another 2 weeks before I return.

Mr2 looks clean, do you drag race....

Rick


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

EndlessR said:


> Hi Sam
> 
> 
> I am not Japanese, I am English but have worked for endless maybe 10months...
> Rick


Last time I looked your picture at Facebook, you look more and more japanese, if you spend more time there, Teno will adopt you 
I hope you could refresh in the UK.


----------



## de blue's (Aug 24, 2008)

Rick san,...my sw20 set up for street n some time circuit..
n now im using T67 25G not big enought to gain hi HP so never try to Drag b4..
hope 1 day im change T78 or T88 n rear mount the IC n ligthen my sw then go try Drag..


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

gtrlux said:


> Last time I looked your picture at Facebook, you look more and more japanese, if you spend more time there, Teno will adopt you
> I hope you could refresh in the UK.


ははあなたも。。。わたくしたちは”ラスト侍”　

渡辺リック　：）


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

de blue's said:


> Rick san,...my sw20 set up for street n some time circuit..
> n now im using T67 25G not big enought to gain hi HP so never try to Drag b4..
> hope 1 day im change T78 or T88 n rear mount the IC n ligthen my sw then go try Drag..


I have some movies of SW20 cars (or cars with thoes engines) and they produce some of the best 60fts in the street classes in Japan.

Good luck with your car, sounds like it will be a good weapon


----------



## de blue's (Aug 24, 2008)

EndlessR said:


> I have some movies of SW20 cars (or cars with thoes engines) and they produce some of the best 60fts in the street classes in Japan.
> 
> Good luck with your car, sounds like it will be a good weapon



can i have the movie?can u pls sent me a link?
:clap::clap::clap:

btw im sold of my street sw20 d n chage back in stock engine...but that modded engine n turbokit n PFC n all hi performace part still with me.
im still have a sw20 chasis..im will buit a tract car soon...

now thinking but in line six like GTR..
just saw a R32 GTR(buit by RICOH RACING ,Japan)in Malaysia..n compare other stock GTR n Z33
im like soud of RB26..hope 1 day dream come true..


----------



## de blue's (Aug 24, 2008)

Rick san by the way can u pls add me on yr face book?
my email is [email protected]

thanks


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

Any update on this? Or how it performed?


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

Thats a tough looking car amazing craftsmanship


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

daytona said:


> Any update on this? Or how it performed?


Yeah, any updates on it's first outing on track?


----------



## 1990BNR32 (May 22, 2003)

endlessr: where exactly is your shop located in Japan? i can't see an address on your website.


----------



## koullis (Mar 24, 2009)

good work and nice motor mate


----------



## cooljustin (Jun 6, 2009)

Just simply awesome... I am speechless..


----------



## tranq (May 31, 2009)

tough


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

What happened to this car, hopefully its not just hidden away in a shed somewhere..


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]



The beast in It's new home. 

The first track outing didn't go as good as planned but I'm sure it gonna be back better than ever! :thumbsup: It sounded Insane the couple of laps it was out on track! :thumbsup:


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Update I got today, new tuner working with the car, they got it on the dyno with some nice fuel and got these numbers.


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

sweet 34 dude


----------



## GTRFOREVER (Mar 1, 2010)

another sorted 34 double thumbs up for the owner


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Great car, and nice numbers.


----------

